
Turning an IBM Selectric into a Printer (2012) - hvs
http://hackaday.com/2012/06/13/turning-an-ibm-selectric-into-a-printer/
======
Terretta
Does anyone have a serial / parallel / USB port driven daisywheel or ball
printer they'd part with?

Looking for most any kind of 'impact' printer that could be driven from MacOS.

~~~
hvs
Look on eBay. You can usually find one. Or try to find some law firm that is
selling off their old tech.

